# Battery light in Message Center __ 2001 2500HD



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Battery light keeps on popping up in the message center at random times. 
Sometimes, it will stay on for 10-20 seconds, other times, only flicker on for about 1-2 seconds. 

The volts do drop slightly and the the meter jumps around a little. 
It also sounds like it's making the truck miss. 

I just picked up the truck last week. 
So I havent put alot of time into it. 
I am seeming to notice more and more problems as every day goes by. 
Have to replace a leaking transmission cooler line. The poor designed tranfer case is corroding at the bolts and leaking fluid. 
My god. Should've never gotten rid of my OBS. 

But anyway. 
There is a brand new alternator put in. 
The battery and alt seem to be putting out normal readings. 

I can't seem to find a 'voltage regulator'. 

Do you think a tuneup... plugs/wires/cap&rotor are to blame? 

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

If its a 2001 2500hd, it probably has a 6.0L gas motor? If thats the case, the is no distributor or rotor. It has individual coils for each cylinder. The regulator should be part of the alternator and is internal. Check all connections to make sure they're clean and tight. Check all your grounds. You said that it has a new alternator. Why was it replaced? Did it fail? Was it a new or rebuilt?


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. Yea, I am new to all of this. 
I had to make a quick decision on purchasing a truck, and I caught the deal of the century with this one. 
I am used to the OBS's and earlier model Chevy's. 

I just picked up the truck last week. 
The past owner did not go into detail about why he replaced it. 
It is new. He paid a repair shop over 400 dollars to do it. Too bad I bought it in New York and I live in Cleveland. 

I will check all grounds. Hopefully that lies the problem.


----------

